# Smiths Astral - Cushion Case, Hacking Second



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

An ebay win. Running and keeping fairly good time, + 1 min in 24 hours.

I was suprised to find it was a hacking seconds model. I haven't a tool to open the screw down back so I'll have to nip into town and beg a favour from the watch repairer - some time in the new year.

I can't make up my mind if it is a stainless steel case ( no markings on back cover ) or if there is evidence of brassing on one of the lugs.

Without a look at the movement I think the watch dates from the 60's - externally the watch offers few clues, Just Astral, a coronet logo and 'Made in England'.

Anybody got the same model or can cast some light ?




























Is the ding on the lug showing brassing? I just can't seem to clear impression, even with a loupe.

TIA

Julian (L)


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

The watchmender was of the opinion that the case was stainless steel and was impressed by how 'clean' the movement was. He has a contemporary metal bracelet that he will 'trial' fit in the new year.

The movement.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

If you polish the case with autosol it will leave black residue on the cloth if it stainless as it removes and polishes the metal, if it is chrome it will do little to the case except put a slight shine on it.

My guess FWIW is it is chrome plated brass, could be wrong though.


----------

